# Gate codes.



## Firstime

It would be nice if the riders could at least text you the gate code instead of letting you get there and find out you need a gate code to enter. Gah! Happened to me twice today!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Try #1010 next time. Opens half the gates around here.


----------



## Beur

It's even better when you call for the gate code and they don't answer. 

I hit arrive at the gate, wait 5, collect my $4 and go


----------



## Firstime

I


Beur said:


> It's even better when you call for the gate code and they don't answer.
> 
> I hit arrive at the gate, wait 5, collect my $4 and go


Swear I'm doing this next time. Just so happened the guy behind me drove around so I was able to get in,but I was on the phone calling with no answer. So inconsiderate. Like we're psychic.


----------



## Beur

Firstime said:


> I
> 
> Swear I'm doing this next time. Just so happened the guy behind me drove around so I was able to get in,but I was on the phone calling with no answer. So inconsiderate. Like we're psychic.


After doing this for 3 years my patience for idiots is no longer there.

I dont move if you dropped your pin in the wrong location. If you drop a pin at a business and don't call to tell me your in the back, I wait 5 cancel and don't answer the phone.

Only time I answer the phone is if I'm on the way to a new pin or just dropped off. Otherwise no answer.


----------



## Darrell

College kids do this all the time. Gated or Non Gated apartment, text me the gate code if needed and the apartment building number or expect me to sit parked at the front desk for 5 minutes then cancel, ride no show.


----------



## DocT

All drivers have the magical universal gate code. 
When I get to a high-end gated community, there's usually a guard who won't let me in. Guard calls pax, and no answer. I call and text pax, and get no answer. Guard tells me to pull to the side because I'm blocking traffic. Wait another 4 min (5 total), send a last txt to pax, and if no answer, CANCEL - No Show. As I drive off, I get a call/txt from pax asking me why I cancelled.


----------



## Coachman

DocT said:


> As I drive off, I get a call/txt from pax asking me why I cancelled.


It's funny that they can't be bothered to answer your texts and calls but the second you cancel they're all over it.


----------



## NuberUber

I hate gate codes!

People who live in gated communities know they live behind a big gate that we can't get past so my assumption is always that they will meet me at the front/leasing office area. I always confirm arrival at the gate and then wait. At five minutes I cancel no show unless they text me the gate code. 

And yes, they always call when they see your car pulling away. It annoys the heck out of me that they can still get through after we have cancelled. I mean, why would I answer the call then? So you can yell at me for cancelling? No thanks!


----------



## HotRodriguez75

Firstime said:


> It would be nice if the riders could at least text you the gate code instead of letting you get there and find out you need a gate code to enter. Gah! Happened to me twice today!


I simply pull up to the leasing office and send a text immediately that I am at the leasing office. If I don't receive a response within a couple of minutes, I cancel and move on. If I do get a response, I will wait the 5 minutes. This is the result of not having cancel fees.

If you try to call or text me after I cancel, I let them know that I am not a mind reader or magician and for the next driver, please include the gate code, apartment building, general directions to get to that building, or simply have there toes on curb at the leasing office. I get my slap on the hand from Uber if they complain which is comical to me.

On the other hand, there are some that send out the text immediately with instructions. These are typically the ones that have a problem with getting rides, cancelled on, or being found and realize that they can do there part. I always thank them for helping me be more efficient.


----------



## wk1102

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Try #1010 next time. Opens half the gates around here.


4321 has never failed me.

Make sure to hit arrived at the gate and start that timer.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Firstime said:


> It would be nice if the riders could at least text you the gate code instead of letting you get there and find out you need a gate code to enter. Gah! Happened to me twice today!


I can think of a zillion things that are minor annoyance, but I don't burden the forum with them.

how about some really really terrible stuff, if you're gong to complain, go for it !

Wait a minute, change my mind. I noticed today, after a new upgrade, the directions are giving many major thoroughfares, instead of street names, their highway route number.

For example, I was on the freeway and the GPS said to exit county highway 12. WTF? I looked at the map and I could tell it was the Cannon exit, but what possible good is using a highway number that no one ever uses and is only important to cartographers?

I don't get it.


----------



## shiftydrake

Most of the time security gates have a panic code with 911 somewhere included in the code that way people who have someone with them as a threat they can use that panic code to get through and security or cops notified instantly I wouldn't advise using 911 or anything similar just wait 5 mins and get your nogo


----------



## Mdeitz

Today I accepted a ride and it was someone in my own apartment complex. All the rider had listed was the general address with no apartment number or building number. The phone registered that I was at the destination and started to charge the rider. She immediately called me demanding why I didn't call her. I explained to her that we live in the same apartments and she has given no directions of where to find her. She told me her building number and I went to find because it's a large complex and I have only lived here for a few months. She immediately called me a asked me if I past her apartment. I never past her building number. She was being rude and I decided that I didn't want to drive her anywhere. I tried to cancel but it wouldn't let me. I am new to Uber and wasn't really sure what to do. I have had serious issues with riders not providing apartment numbers, building numbers, or gate codes. I had two Uber eats orders for residential homes both with wrong addresses. I had to stop driving today because of all the frustration.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

i stop at the gate and call or text, 5 minutes i'm out if no answer


----------



## Hogg

I don't mind getting paid $4 to stare at a gate for five minutes. Every now and then someone actually comes out.


----------



## Trebor

Firstime said:


> It would be nice if the riders could at least text you the gate code instead of letting you get there and find out you need a gate code to enter. Gah! Happened to me twice today!


If they dont provide a gate code, I am not coming in. The ones in gated communities usually text. If not, there is a security officer, that will let you in. But as for apartments? Nope, not coming in, you can walk if you dont send me the text.

Anyhow, I use google maps (labels) and I save every single code I get from doing uber/lyft/amazon/doordash or whatever. Its helped a lot.



Mdeitz said:


> Today I accepted a ride and it was someone in my own apartment complex. All the rider had listed was the general address with no apartment number or building number. The phone registered that I was at the destination and started to charge the rider. She immediately called me demanding why I didn't call her. I explained to her that we live in the same apartments and she has given no directions of where to find her. She told me her building number and I went to find because it's a large complex and I have only lived here for a few months. She immediately called me a asked me if I past her apartment. I never past her building number. She was being rude and I decided that I didn't want to drive her anywhere. I tried to cancel but it wouldn't let me. I am new to Uber and wasn't really sure what to do. I have had serious issues with riders not providing apartment numbers, building numbers, or gate codes. I had two Uber eats orders for residential homes both with wrong addresses. I had to stop driving today because of all the frustration.


Yea, attitudes = cancellation

I never pick up riders from my neighborhood though.


----------



## mikes424

Beur said:


> It's even better when you call for the gate code and they don't answer.
> 
> I hit arrive at the gate, wait 5, collect my $4 and go


Doesn't always work. Had a pickup at a gated community. Called pax, no answer (not a US phone number). Waited the 5 minutes and did not get the cancellation fee. When I complained I was told I had to be within 300 meters of the pick up point and I was 360 meters away. Told them because of the gate I couldn't get closerm. Still no cancelation fee.


----------



## Grand

mikes424 said:


> Doesn't always work. Had a pickup at a gated community. Called pax, no answer (not a US phone number). Waited the 5 minutes and did not get the cancellation fee. When I complained I was told I had to be within 300 meters of the pick up point and I was 360 meters away. Told them because of the gate I couldn't get closerm. Still no cancelation fee.


Same issue on one of my first trips, pax walked to me. I did not realise I had not 'arrived' and it subsequently gave me new directions to pickup. Arghhh.
That is why I now swipe 'arrived' in those situations. Tic tic tic ... 5 minutes are up. $$$


----------



## Rakos

Firstime said:


> I
> 
> Swear I'm doing this next time. Just so happened the guy behind me drove around so I was able to get in,but I was on the phone calling with no answer. So inconsiderate. Like we're psychic.


Be very very careful about following...

another person thru those darned gates...

I had a very near miss from one...

Pretty sure Uber wont cover it...

Rakos


----------



## SuzeCB

Mdeitz said:


> Today I accepted a ride and it was someone in my own apartment complex. All the rider had listed was the general address with no apartment number or building number. The phone registered that I was at the destination and started to charge the rider. She immediately called me demanding why I didn't call her. I explained to her that we live in the same apartments and she has given no directions of where to find her. She told me her building number and I went to find because it's a large complex and I have only lived here for a few months. She immediately called me a asked me if I past her apartment. I never past her building number. She was being rude and I decided that I didn't want to drive her anywhere. I tried to cancel but it wouldn't let me. I am new to Uber and wasn't really sure what to do. I have had serious issues with riders not providing apartment numbers, building numbers, or gate codes. I had two Uber eats orders for residential homes both with wrong addresses. I had to stop driving today because of all the frustration.


If you couldn't cancel, chances are that you started the ride. Never ever ever start the ride until all of the passengers are in the vehicle, identity has been verified, and they have told you their destination. Then you can start the ride and see what the destination is and make sure it matches what they told you.


----------



## unPat

Some gates open with emergency yelp sound or police sirens. There is even an app in the android store. But it might be illegal. Use it at your own risk.


----------



## Terysmit

If it's a apartment complex and I don't have the code by time I get there I email them and let them know I'm at the frount waiting for them. Please be here within 5 minutes or the ride will be cancelled.


----------



## stoof

Firstime said:


> It would be nice if the riders could at least text you the gate code instead of letting you get there and find out you need a gate code to enter. Gah! Happened to me twice today!


When that happens I just cancel the ride and move on.


----------



## Tars Tarkas

Firstime said:


> It would be nice if the riders could at least text you the gate code instead of letting you get there and find out you need a gate code to enter. Gah! Happened to me twice today!


I just tell the guard I'm Uber and picking up Polly Prettypanties at 1234 Main St, show him the phone so he sees the address, and he lets me in. Never been a problem.

If there's no guard, I wouldn't call. I'd just leave. If the PAX can't think ahead, neither can I.

One lady sent me the code by text, which was considerate.

Another lady was waiting at the gate, which was also considerate.

Why is it always ladies?


----------



## Sariandan

I had this happen to me today. I had a pick up inside a gated community. I arrive at the gate, pull to the side, and text the person to let them know that I need the code. A few minutes go by, without a response. I try calling, from within the app. I get a recording about a non-working number. I waited a few more minutes and then cancelled. It's the first time I've ever cancelled a ride. Uber is refusing to give me the cancellation fee, because they see that I stopped making progress towards the pick up location.

Duh! I asked them to explain how I'm supposed to continue to the pick up location, when there's a locked security gate in the way and the rider can not be contacted, through no fault of mine. I got the exact same email again, in reply, telling me that a cancellation fee won't apply because I did not reach the pick up location. I requested that it be elevated to someone who can comprehend what I'm telling them, but I'm not expecting it to go anywhere.

Here, it's a local county ordinance that security gates have a Click2Enter system installed. When emergency personnel key up their radio on a certain channel, it triggers the gate to open. I work in emergency services, but usually don't bring my portable radio with me, as it can be off putting to passengers (especially if they think I'm a cop [maybe I'm working the wrong side of town?]), but I may have to start bringing it with me. It certainly would have solved this problem.


----------



## Saltyoldman

Beur said:


> It's even better when you call for the gate code and they don't answer.
> 
> I hit arrive at the gate, wait 5, collect my $4 and go


You forgot ignore call with :45 sec. left on cancel timer


----------



## melusine3

Firstime said:


> It would be nice if the riders could at least text you the gate code instead of letting you get there and find out you need a gate code to enter. Gah! Happened to me twice today!


I've had passengers tell me to wait at the gate until someone else entered. CANCEL. I avoid that apartment complex like the plague now.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I'll follow other cars in all the time while i'm waiting for the customer to get back to me...

But i drive a taxi so i don't get cancel fees...


What REALLY sucks is when the gate is too fare from the pickup location to get a cancel fee. That one always grinded my gears.


----------



## DocT

DocT said:


> All drivers have the magical universal gate code.
> When I get to a high-end gated community, there's usually a guard who won't let me in. Guard calls pax, and no answer. I call and text pax, and get no answer. Guard tells me to pull to the side because I'm blocking traffic. Wait another 4 min (5 total), send a last txt to pax, and if no answer, CANCEL - No Show. As I drive off, I get a call/txt from pax asking me why I cancelled.


Times have changed since I posted this almost 2 years ago.

Now Uber requires us to "Drive closer to pickup location" before the countdown timer and "Rider notified" initiates. This really is unfair to drivers when arriving at gated communities.


----------



## touberornottouber

DocT said:


> Times have changed since I posted this almost 2 years ago.
> 
> Now Uber requires us to "Drive closer to pickup location" before the countdown timer and "Rider notified" initiates. This really is unfair to drivers when arriving at gated communities.


It hasn't been a big problem for me lately because the area I tend to work does not have many gated communities but if it did start being a problem I would immediately text the rider when I got the ping and tell them I will wait at the gate for them unless they text me the gate code. If they do not like this they should immediately cancel the ride to get another driver before they are charged.

Honestly though Uber needs to get their heads out of their posterior and start prompting these riders for building number, apartment number and gate code. It's ridiculous that it doesn't.


----------



## Sariandan

touberornottouber said:


> .
> 
> Honestly though Uber needs to get their heads out of their posterior and start prompting these riders for building number, apartment number and gate code. It's ridiculous that it doesn't.


Agreed.


----------



## Rakos

I'm confused now...

I thought there was a way...

That you can use the slider...

To indicate you have arrived...

Is that still there...???

Rakos


----------



## Sariandan

It is... but it's not the pickup location. They said I wasn't due a cancel fee because I stopped making progress towards the passenger's pickup location. It's ******ed. It's like they don't understand that I could not just drive through the closed gate.

I can't say ******ed on here? What if I wanted to slow the timing on my motor? I couldn't ask how to ****** the timing? That's freaking drool on the window there.


----------



## SuzeCB

Driver Support consists of people working for an independent company (or companies). The people on the phone do not work for Uber, are not trained all that well in policies and policy changes, and have zero incentive to pass that situation up the line to learn if you're actually correct or not. They don't care one iota about you, the pax, or Uber.

The only people that will give you your cancel fee for these situations work at your local GLH. I still recommend calling or writing regular support, though, as this ensures there is a record that you complained in a timely fashion, then save up your issues until they number something worth making the trip, or until you're in the neighborhood. The Uber employees will usually shake their heads over the driver support idiocy and take care of it right away.


----------



## Sariandan

I’ll start doing that. My nearest hub is 3-4 hours away, depending on which direction I choose to travel. We need one in Savannah.


----------



## SuzeCB

Sariandan said:


> I'll start doing that. My nearest hub is 3-4 hours away, depending on which direction I choose to travel. We need one in Savannah.


Ahhh, Savannah... one of the cities on my travel wishlist...


----------



## Rakos

SuzeCB said:


> Ahhh, Savannah... one of the cities on my travel wishlist...


You should visit for St. Patricks day...

They dye the river green...

It's loads of fun...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Krandor

Firstime said:


> It would be nice if the riders could at least text you the gate code instead of letting you get there and find out you need a gate code to enter. Gah! Happened to me twice today!


When I used to live in a place with a gate I'd normally just walk outside the gate and request uber from there and put the pin there.

It was a complex with two gates and I did have one time where uber directed the driver in the first gate to come out the second gate to where I was at. Nothing much I could do about that though. I tried to make it as easy as I could for the driver.


----------



## upyouruber

Firstime said:


> It would be nice if the riders could at least text you the gate code instead of letting you get there and find out you need a gate code to enter. Gah! Happened to me twice today!


Automatic 4* or less.


----------



## rickasmith98

Over the last two years, I am amazed at the number of pax who have not updated their cell phone numbers in the profile. So when you call them you get the "number is no longer in service".


----------

